# Oded Katash Retired



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Israeli basketball star Oded Katash, 29. announced official retirement after 4 years out because of knee injury.

Katash used to play for Maccabi and Phanateniakos and if not the injuries would have been in the knicks summer squad and probably make the team.


----------



## Milos (May 4, 2004)

One of the sad stories.....

thats sad, because he wasnt just a hugh talent but he's a hugh person..... he was so unlucky after signing for the Knicks but not playing there due to the lockout in 99'. 

big, big player, big, big personality.


----------

